# Advise needed!



## Rob1973 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been married for 8 years and as with a normal marriage it has been up and down. My wife had 4 kids when we married and I have none. I am unhappy with the marriage after she has cheated on me several times in the last few years. I tried to work past my feelings and I have forgave her for that but I am just not happy and want to move on without her. The problem is that without me she can not make it financally. She has no job or education to get a job to support her and 4 kids. 3 live with us fulltime and the other is with the father and she receives no child support for the 3 that live with us and pays for the one that dont. The only reason I am there is because she has no where to go or means of support. What should I do? I am unhappy but I hate for anyone not to be able to take care of themselves or there kids.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Not to be an SOB but since they're not your kids, supporting them is not your issue

Why doesn't the father of these kids pay support? Help your wife get the child support she needs from the dead beat dad and then move on from this cheater with a clear conscious


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

You sound like a really kind hearted guy....but divorce is not easy...especially when cheated on.

I say protect yourself....but do what you feel is right without giving up power or rights. So takr care of the kids, be in their lives if you want, spend time with them, provide.....just dont sign anything.

Just my opinion.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

She doesn't care about you or them. She knew you might leave if she cheated, she did it anyway. Not to be rude, but she is using you as her doormat, wiping her feet on you, and using the someone else's kids to do so. Your a nice guy and she's taking advantage of that. Stand up for yourself. The state will give her money for the children. You can always try to be in their lives. Next time chose a life partner wiser.


----------



## tiadhani (Jul 30, 2012)

I agree, you need to leave. If you feel obligated to help out the kids go ahead, just not in a legally binding way. Let them know (if you want) that they can count on you if they really need it.


----------



## Nod (Jul 2, 2012)

She made her bed, now she can sleep in it. Let one of her flings take care of her kids. 

She will be ok. There are plenty of single moms with no education. They work at Walmart & get govt assistance.

Move out & move on. Also try to find one with less baggage


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Geez dude you just told us that you are her security blanket and a fall back guy.
Sorry brother but living with infidelity in your marriage is no marriage at all. It suck, but how much are you goin to put up with?

face it she has your number, she knows you ain't going any were so she continues.

I suggest you stop tolorate being her meal ticket while she screws around with other guys and ask her to leave. 

Do some investiagtion and find her current boytoy and then take all her thing and bring it over to his place. Then her current boyfriend can take care of her.

Stop the emotional torture and the emotional blackmail she is giving you and stand up and dust your self off. You diserve good things!

Its bad enough you sit around with *her* kids and babysit while she has her girls night out every other day but now her lifestyle is effect the kids grade. Its bad enough you have to do all the house cleaning and feed the kids while she comes home late from work...if she comes home at all.

Ask ME how I know this well dude i lived it for 13 years and let me tell you it no way to live, so dumb the guilt!

YOU DISERVE GOOD THINGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

